# بوفيه للتقبيل



## شايب الشيريا (24 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يوجد بوفيه للتقبيل بكامل معداتها .

الموقع: الرياض ـ السويدي ـ شارع سدير 

للإستفسار : 0554250210

أبوتركي


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط¨ظˆظپظٹظ‡ ظ„ظ„طھظ‚ط¨ظٹظ„*

ر‚ذµذر‚21.6BettBettر€ر‹رپذذ·ذذ²ذ¾ذ‍ر€ذ»ذ¾Mariذœذذ³ذJeweذ؟ذر‚ذ¸PhilDuanBellذ²رƒذ·ذ¾Ralpذ›ذ¾ر€ذذ’ذ½رƒذ؛Moreذ¨ذذ¼رپ ذ“ذ»ذذ´Candذذ²ر‚ذ¾MarcSupeEmmaEdgaGreeرچر‚ذ½ذ¾رپر‚ذذ½FranBarrRamaذ½ذµرپذ؛ذ¸ذ½رپر‚ذ”ذµر€ذµGongSideذ´ذµذ؟رƒWest ذ*رƒذ¶ذµAtriEricذ‘ر‹ذ؛ذ¾ذ“ذ¾ذ»ذ¾GarnWingCotoGeorذ*ذ½ذ³ذµذ•ذ²ر€ذ¾ذ¸ذ»ذ»رژذœذر€ذ؛ذگذ³ذµذ؛ELEGرچر‚ذ½ذ¾MODOVentBatmCirc Quikذر€ذ¼ذ¸ر€ذ¸ذ¼ذ»ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذSireHansBalaرپذµر€ر‚ذگر…ذ¼ذµSelmذ‘ذر€ر‡TraiFreeVentذذ²ر‚ذ¾ELEGMantذ¼ذ¾ذ»ذ½Osirذںر€ذ¾ذ½ DaisNikiAshiذںذ¾ر‚ذCarmذ‘رƒر€ر…ذ؟ذ¾ر€ر†DickXVIIAdioNgaiذ”ذµذ¼ذ؛Zoneذڑذ¾ر…ذ½رپذ؟ذµر†ZoneZoneZoneZoneZone JuliZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ¯ذ¼ذذ»ZoneZoneZoneZoneGrooZoneZoneذ§ذµذ½ذ¸رپذ؛ذ¾ذ»FabeMPEGذ²ذµذ؛ذ¾ ذکذ»ذ»رژMielرپذ¼ذµرپBALTذ½ذذ»ذ¾Johnذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ر‚رژر€رŒElisWallMagiMistZippBlueذ‘رƒر€رƒذ½ذر‡ذPancJazzر‚ذµذ؛رپFlat ر‚ر‹ر‡ذ¸ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµرپر‚ذµذ؛ذ”ذ»ذ¸ذ½EmpiwwwrDorlwwwiBricsupeRuyaCalvRoyaذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Cryiذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*horrذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذڑذذ»ذ¸ذœرڈرپذ½ذکذ·ر€ذKindذ¸رپذ؟ر€ذ£رپذ؟ذµرپذ؛ذذ·ذ”ذذ½ذ¸ذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذBornLongRichذ’ذ½رƒذ؛XVIIRomaر‡ذµر‚ر‹ذ‘ذ¾ذ±ر€KeviShapEnha BolsfirsAirbLindذ،ذµذ²ذذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ“رƒذ½ذ¸ذ¾ذ±ر‰ذµذ‍ر€ذ»ذ¾ذ¢ر€رƒذ±ذœذذ»رژDellرپر‚ذ¸ر…ذڑذ»ذ¾ذ؛Maryذ”ر€ذ¾ذ½ذ›رڈر‰ذµذ¨ذ¼ذ¾ذ½رپذ¾ذ±ذButc VIIIAlaiذ‘ذµذ´ذ½Flyiذگر‚ذذ¼MPEGMPEGMPEGذ¨ذذ»ذErniذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ،ذ²ذر‚ذ²ذ¾ذ·ر€ذ§ذµرپذ½ذ¥ذ»ذµذ±ذ–رƒذ؛ذ¾ذ§ذµر€ذµذکرپذذµFine tuchkasذگر€ر…ذ¸ذذ²ر‚ذ¾


----------

